# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  African Clawed Frog and Aquatic Plants + Lighting Questions.

## Eli

Right now my tank is SPARSE.  My babes have some areas to hide, but much more room to swim.  Currently they have one silk plant due to me killing the plants I had purchased!!!

So now I want to do this right.

I want to buy some Amazon Swords and some other hardy plants with room to hide in (suggestions please).

I also plan on buying one of the hoods to put over the tank that have lighting in them.  What sort of lighting would be best for both the plants AND the frogs?
Also do those hoods typically have ways to turn on/off the light in them?

Thanks in advance!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## bill

The hoods with lights built in are normally garbage when it comes to growing aquatic plants. You can grow some low light plants in a single bulb set up. But not very well. 

Keep in mind that growing plants under water is a LOT different than growing them out of water. A lot of factors play in. Lighting has to go through another medium to reach the plants, so more intense lighting is required. A lot of plants require supplemental fertilization to thrive, and frog waste won't cut it. Also, just like their terrestrial counterparts, aquatic plants also breath co2, which in a closed tank environment is not very ample. 

As far as actual plants, I assume you are talking about Amazon sword plants (echinodorous amazonicus). A few things you need to know about them. One, they grow huge!! Two, they are  HEAVY root feeders, meaning they get a majority of their fertilization through their roots. Without some fertilization to their roots, the plant will possibly yellow, develop holes in the leaves, turn transparent and die. You can combat that with proper lighting and fertilize with root tabs, which are basically time release capsules you place under the substrate. 

There is much more to growing aquatic plants than just dropping them in the tank and hoping they grow. Check out hydraforum.com. Plenty of people there specialize in planted tanks like I used to and can offer an amazing amount of advice. You might even be surprised to find folk who have kept or keep acf's as well.

----------

elliotulysses

----------


## Eli

> The hoods with lights built in are normally garbage when it comes to growing aquatic plants. You can grow some low light plants in a single bulb set up. But not very well. 
> 
> Keep in mind that growing plants under water is a LOT different than growing them out of water. A lot of factors play in. Lighting has to go through another medium to reach the plants, so more intense lighting is required. A lot of plants require supplemental fertilization to thrive, and frog waste won't cut it. Also, just like their terrestrial counterparts, aquatic plants also breath co2, which in a closed tank environment is not very ample. 
> 
> As far as actual plants, I assume you are talking about Amazon sword plants (echinodorous amazonicus). A few things you need to know about them. One, they grow huge!! Two, they are  HEAVY root feeders, meaning they get a majority of their fertilization through their roots. Without some fertilization to their roots, the plant will possibly yellow, develop holes in the leaves, turn transparent and die. You can combat that with proper lighting and fertilize with root tabs, which are basically time release capsules you place under the substrate. 
> 
> There is much more to growing aquatic plants than just dropping them in the tank and hoping they grow. Check out hydraforum.com. Plenty of people there specialize in planted tanks like I used to and can offer an amazing amount of advice. You might even be surprised to find folk who have kept or keep acf's as well.


Thanks!  I'll have to go check it out.
When I had gotten my plants previously, I wasn't sure whether to fertilize or not.  And if any fertilizers would be harmful for my frogs!  Then there was lighting, and since the plants looked pretty green I had thought the natural lighting + room lighting would suffice--only to fall extremely short.
However, I will be sure to ask a lot of questions when buying my plants.

Another issue I'm just concerned of is what to use as a cover for my ACFs.  Since they tend to go on little "excursions" if not properly covered.
*I was thinking more of a general question of

Hood or screen?*

----------


## bill

My suggestion, do NOT ask the people at the pet store about plants. In all the years of keeping planted tanks, I have yet to run across anyone in a pet store who has a clue. 

Also, you'll get a better deal on the forums. Whether it be hydraforum.com or plantedtank.net   They both have classifieds and you can ask questions to the seller before you buy.

----------


## bill

Fertilizers you can use include seachem's flourish. It's a good, all around fertilizer. Cut the dosage in half of what is recommended on the bottle. 

Conversely, you can save on fertilizer if you use a dirt substrate capped with a couple inches of sand. I've run dirt tanks for a long time. Wouldn't keep plants in a tank without dirt.

----------

elliotulysses

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

> BILL  Conversely, you can save on fertilizer if you use a dirt substrate capped with a couple inches of sand. I've run dirt tanks for a long time. Wouldn't keep plants in a tank without dirt.


I like this for two parts, #1 the plants will love the dirt.  #2 the sand is the best substrate for ACF's for many reasons.

They don't have good eyesight. and having a black or white sand will let food stand out and make it easier for the frogs to find. 

The only problem is the the frogs like rooting around in it so you have to make sure the sand cap is deep enough so the frogs don't get into the dirt. 

You also need to make sure that your filtration intake is no where near the bottom or you risk sucking up sand and that will be the death 
of your filter motor. 

I personally have a 46G bow front with 7 ADF's along with 17 neon tetras, 3 emerald corys , 4 ottos  3 cherry barbs. 

with two very large amazon swords  and more angel hair alga than I would like but I can't seem to get anything that will eat it. 
I have to pinch them back every 3 months or they will over grow and block out all the light. 

And I do use the  seachem's flourish  once a month. 

I have the marine land single bright LED light the 36in model and my plants do great.  
I did hack it so I could use a simple lamp timer to switch from day light to moon light mode.

I am seriously thinking of replacing my substrate and putting in sand.

----------

elliotulysses

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Had a discussion like this in another forum. Be advised that some stores will sell you pseudo-water plants meaning small houseplants that look cute so they put it underwater. Examples of this are aluminum plants and fittonias. Elodeas, anubias, java fern and java moss will be your best bet for low maintenance water plants

----------

elliotulysses

----------


## Eli

I'd love to do this, but I more than likely would have to do a 90-100% water change, as their tank already has water in it.  Unless you know of any good tricks to do this procedure.

Also, just plain old top-soil that hasn't been fertilized with anything should be fine?  Then layer it with something like this Petco White Aquarium Sand at PETCO
Or some other sort of sand?

I know that gravel is a no-go.  I'd rather not risk impaction, which is why they currently have a plain black bottom.

Would there be anyway to weigh the plants down then put them in terracotta pots?

----------


## bill

Just do a full water change. You won't hurt anything. There is very little bacteria in the water, so it won't affect your cycle. 

I use a mix of miracle grow organic potting soil that I sift the big bits out and sphagnum peat moss. About an inch or two deep. And when I use sand, I use play sand from Home Depot. Rinse the sand well. You can also use pool filter sand, sand blasting grit, or some over priced, commercially prepared substrate sand. 

As far as weighing the plants down, plant them like you would a terrestrial plant.  However, when planting something that has a rhizome (anubias, Java fern) do NOT plant the rhizome. If you do, the rhizome, and the plant will rot away and die.

----------


## bill

Forgot to say, whatever depth soil you end up with, the sand cap should be 1.5-2x the depth of the soil. If you have a 1 inch soil layer, you should cap with at least 2" sand.

----------

elliotulysses

----------


## Eli

> Forgot to say, whatever depth soil you end up with, the sand cap should be 1.5-2x the depth of the soil. If you have a 1 inch soil layer, you should cap with at least 2" sand.


Thanks!  This sounds like an excellent idea.  Soon, I hope to have some photos up, including what each one is.

And the miracle grow won't have any effect on the water or be toxic to the frogs?  I might go for the organic stuff D:

----------


## bill

Nope. That is why i mentioned organic in my post.

----------

elliotulysses

----------


## Eli

> Nope. That is why i mentioned organic in my post.


Ah!  I thought you were talking about two different soils.  This is a project I'm definitely going to have to look into and start.  I think my ACFs missed their one plastic plant and this new one just hasn't been cutting it for them.

----------


## Eli

Would there be anyway to plant without substrate?  As in, weigh down the plants, then bury them in soil + sand on top?

----------


## bill

You could use lead plant weights, but why would you even try?

----------


## Eli

> You could use lead plant weights, but why would you even try?


Hmm, this might be a project then that will take about a month or so.  Good news is I doubt many people are buying potting soil OR play sand at this time of year!  So there could perhaps be some discounts.
In the mean time I have some artificial silk plants that look fairly natural.  I avoided the PURPLE ones or the really RED ones and tried to make something more naturalistic.   
I also got them a new Buddah head that has many areas to enter and exit.  

And perhaps I should be more worrying about tank stability and it proper cycling before I throw in a new project on top of it  :Frog Smile:

----------


## bill

No discounts. Play sand is about $4 for 50 lbs. soil can be gotten for the same price for a 10 lb bag or so. They don't really need to put discounts on that stuff.

----------

elliotulysses

----------


## Eli

> No discounts. Play sand is about $4 for 50 lbs. soil can be gotten for the same price for a 10 lb bag or so. They don't really need to put discounts on that stuff.


Thanks for the info.
I don't think it should be too long until I can get a proper bottom set up!

----------

